# Queen



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I have recently got into Queen but I tend to prefer their work up to 1980-81, after that it gets a touch pop like. Just wondering what other people think of Queen? Their early stuff is really quite enigmatic and all members seem to have a very strong grasp of classical techniques. My favourite album is, well it is two actually, their equivalent of the White Album in Night at the Opera and Day at the Races. There is a powerful key shift/change in You and I on DATRs, huge drum roll and the song goes instantly into a minor key. 

Anyway, just curious.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

There's no one album that I like the bulk of, but they have some amazing songs scattered in their discography. Here are my picks:

Bohemian Rhapsody (a masterpiece that is good every time I hear it)
Crazy Little Thing Called Love
Dead on Time
Dreamers Ball
Fat Bottomed Girls
Friends Will Be Friends
Great King Rat
I Want It All
Keep Yourself Alive
Killer Queen
Let Me in Your Heart Again
Love Kills
Now I'm Here
Sleeping on the Sidewalk
Somebody to Love
Spread Your Wings
Stone Cold Crazy
The Millionaire Waltz
There Must Be More to Life Than This
Tie Your Mother Down
Was It All Worth It
We Are the Champions
Who Wants to Live Forever
You and I


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

My picks:

Bohemian Rhapsody
Bicycle Race
Mustapha
We Will Rock You
Radio Gaga

and also (even though it's just Freddie)

Barcelona
Living On My Own

At one point I listened to Bohemian Rhapsody countless times on repeat.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Great band, certainly in the 70s.

My Queen top10:

1. Killer queen
2. Love of my life
3. You're my best friend
4. Under pressure (with Bowie)
5. '39
6. Bohemian rhapsody
7. Another one bites the dust
8. Crazy little thing called love
9. Bicycle race
10. Save me


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer the harder rock of their early years - the only albums I can listen to and enjoy in their entirety are the first three. After the first two albums they increasingly showed how versatile they could be but my interest from _A Night at the Opera_ onwards is very selective, and in fact doesn't get as far as the 1980s. At a push I could knock up an hour-long compilation of their material from 1975-79 (if I could include one or two tracks from _Live Killers_) but nothing floats my boat after that.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't Stop Me Now and More Of That Jazz are two great songs to end the album Jazz. I find their music infectious and highly melodic and I thought the Beatles could only write once in a lifetime songs. After all the Beatles wrote and Queen just picked up the baton and wrote some incredible music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Although I generally prefer 70s Queen and predominately their rockier stuff there's a few of their ballads I really love too. Spread your Wings is an all-time fave. There's lots of rockers of theirs that are equally great (Tie your Mother Down, Sheer Heart attack, Fat bottomed Girls, One Vision, Hammer To Fall, Now I'm here, etc). The only stuff i really hated of theirs was Flash, the Kind of Magic album and the dreadful Radio Gaga. I dont like the overplayed We Wil Rock You, either but the fast, live version from Live Killers is superb.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A fine group. I happen to love _Flash_ (Open Fire! All Weapons!), _Killer Queen_ is a gem of a song; great lyrics. _We are the Champions, We Will Rock You, Another One Bites the Dust_, so many others....


----------

